# Model Making ?



## corkyzdad (Nov 3, 2017)

1:8 scale Manx Norton 500cc single cylinder


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 3, 2017)

Yep, done some of that too.



Don


----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 3, 2017)

Lovely workmanship Don

My latest is a Honda CBR750 road racer (1:8 scale too) minus it's faring for the time being


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks, Bill.  I'd say your skill level exceeds mine by quite a bit.  I'm a 3 foot modeler.  My stuff looks pretty good from 3 feet away.  I do mostly small aircraft.  The kits are cheap and they don't take much space.

Don


----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 4, 2017)

That's quite a collection Don, I think ALL boys have made plastic kits at some time or other...I remember my first well    Fiat G91   Airfix kit    june 1957   

Regards

Bill


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Nov 4, 2017)

What a ton of work !!! It's amazing ! My hubby makes WW2 model planes . He has these big sausage fingers and it's such a surprise to see how he can handle those teeny tiny parts!
Your hours and hours of work sure paid off - they're all beautiful !!!


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 4, 2017)

Thank you, Toomuchstuff.  I enjoy fiddling with little things.

Bill --  If you use an airbrush, you might be interested in my website, Don's airbrush tips.  It has over 30 airbrush reviews.

I think my first scale model kit was a race car with a hole in the back for a CO2 cartridge.  The kit was basically a block of balsa, 4 wheels, and a plan.  I remember working really hard trying to get a shiny finish on that chunk of balsa.  I didn't build any models as an adult until I retired.  One day I stopped in a hobby shop and bought a kit and it went from there.

Don


----------



## DaveA (Nov 4, 2017)

Don - - I've got the remains of an Indy car made of balsa wood, with the hole for the cartridge in the back.  I think it has a wheel or two missing but it's in a box in the cellar with a few other model "remains".  Probably the same one you had as it was a kit that I bought at the time.


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi Dave,

That's amazing that you still have it.  I built mine in the mid 50's.  Somehow I'm connecting it with the Boy Scouts.  It had two eyelets in the bottom that were supposed to guide it along a wire.  Maybe we were going to race them.

I can remember another solid balsa kit I had of a Lockheed XFV, an experimental vertical takeoff and landing aircraft.  I think I gave up on that one. These kits were pretty crude.  Now they're collectors items and worth some money.

Here's an ad from Model Airplane News 1952.  I picked up the magazine at a library used book sale.



Don


----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 12, 2017)

Almost finished now, just the racing screen and front mudguard to add and work then on my 1944 Triumph 3HW can commence


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice work, Bill.  I get the feeling you like motorcycles.  I took a very short ride on the back of one once.  Scared the crap out of me.  My younger brother rode a motorcycle as a California Highway Patrol officer.  Even with that training, he took a flip one day and got his arm run over by a truck.  He still loves them and has a beautiful Harley low rider that goes "potato, potato, potato."

Don


----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 12, 2017)

Grampa Don said:


> Nice work, Bill.  I get the feeling you like motorcycles.  I took a very short ride on the back of one once.  Scared the crap out of me.  My younger brother rode a motorcycle as a California Highway Patrol officer.  Even with that training, he took a flip one day and got his arm run over by a truck.  He still loves them and has a beautiful Harley low rider that goes "potato, potato, potato."
> 
> Don



Not necessarily motorcycles Don

         I've always had a fascination with miniatures since childhood and built my first model aircraft aged 7, joined the RAF when I was 16 1/2 and still fly whenever I am able. Served 22 years  and now as an old fart I build my models and fly em, sail em, look at em and sometimes sell em too.

I guess I'm fortunate in that being single now, I can pursue just about any hobby I want  including  model making, astronomy, amateur radio operating to name but a few.

Yours must give you pleasure in both the construction and subsequent viewing too I should imagine.

Bill


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 12, 2017)

As old farts, we should be able to pursue any hobbies we like as long as we can.  I tend to jump from one to another.  I also do some astronomy.  Do you have a scope?

Don


----------



## DaveA (Nov 25, 2017)

Grampa Don said:


> Thank you, Toomuchstuff.  I enjoy fiddling with little things.
> 
> Bill --  If you use an airbrush, you might be interested in my website, Don's airbrush tips.  It has over 30 airbrush reviews.
> 
> ...



I found (what's left of) it in the cellar, Don.  A bit discolored, covered in dust and only two wheels. None on the far side.  For me, this would have been nearer the late 40's.  It has the wire guides underneath.


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 25, 2017)

That's very similar to mine.  If I remember right, I painted mine red.  But it was not finished as nicely as yours.  I'm still amazed you still have it.

Don


----------



## DaveA (Nov 26, 2017)

That's what happens when you still live in the home where you were born and brought up.  Toy boxes still in the attic and in the case of this old model, a box in the cellar.  Never continued with model building as a grew into my teens except to help a few of the grandkids from time to time.


----------

